# Einem String-Array in einer for-Schleife Strings zuweisen - Klappt nicht in einer for-Schleife



## Jack159 (4. Feb 2012)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein 12-Felder großes String-Array. Diesem Array möchte ich nun mit einer for-Schleife immer den String "Treffer" zuweisen. 

(Da das ganze Teil eines Spiels ist, habe ich das Problem hier nur vereinfacht dargestellt. Im Spiel sollte dann die Anzahl der Felder die auf "Treffer" gesetzt werden und die genauen Positionen im Array, die letzendlich auf "Treffer"" gesetzt werden mithilfe von Zufallszahlen geschehen (hier jetzt nicht). Daher mag der Code hier jetzt ein wenig sinnfrei erscheinen).

Ich weiß, in der for-Schleife geschieht genau 3 mal das gleiche. Aber im eigentlichen Spiel macht die for-Schleife mehr Sinn, da dort alles zufälliger abläuft, daher die for-Schleife.



```
//Klassenname ist klein ich weiß, ist ja nur ein Test
public class asdd {
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		
		
		int a=5;
		
		String trefferListe2[] = new String[12];
		
		
		for (int i=1; i==3; i++) {
			trefferListe2[a]="Treffer";
		}
		
	
		
		 System.out.println(trefferListe2[0]);
		 System.out.println(trefferListe2[1]);
		 System.out.println(trefferListe2[2]);
		 System.out.println(trefferListe2[3]);
		 System.out.println(trefferListe2[4]);
		 System.out.println(trefferListe2[5]);
		 System.out.println(trefferListe2[6]);
		 System.out.println(trefferListe2[7]);
		 System.out.println(trefferListe2[8]);
		 System.out.println(trefferListe2[9]);
		 System.out.println(trefferListe2[10]);
		 System.out.println(trefferListe2[11]);
		
		
	}

}
```

Eigentlich sollte dem Array an der 2. Position der String "Treffer" übergeben werden. Wenn ich aber alle Felder ausgebe, sind alle Felder auf "null" gesetzt...
Mache ich das gleiche ohne for-Schleife, funktionierts einwandfrei ???:L

```
trefferListe2[2]="Treffer";
		trefferListe2[2]="Treffer";
		trefferListe2[2]="Treffer";
```


----------



## Marcinek (4. Feb 2012)

dann musst du statt a auch i nehmen.


----------



## Gast2 (4. Feb 2012)

> Ich weiß, in der for-Schleife geschieht genau 3 mal das gleiche.


Nein falsch. Die for-Schleife macht genau gar nichts weil die nie durchlaufen wird.


```
for (int i=1; i==3; i++) {
```
Du initialisierst i mit 1. Als Bedingung hast du 
	
	
	
	





```
i == 3
```
 geschrieben, also wird die schleife nie betreten


----------



## Jack159 (4. Feb 2012)

EikeB hat gesagt.:


> Nein falsch. Die for-Schleife macht genau gar nichts weil die nie durchlaufen wird.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Aber i==3 ist doch nur die Abbbruchbedienung, die ja nach 3 Durchgängen erreicht wird?! i wird ja nach jedem Durchgang um 1 erhöht.

Aber auch wenn ich i==a verwende, klappts auch nicht ???:L

@Marcinek: Ich weiß nicht was du genau meinst?


----------



## Gast2 (4. Feb 2012)

Ähm nein... schau dir vielleicht nochmal die for-Schleife an:
Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel – 2.6 Schleifen


----------



## Jack159 (4. Feb 2012)

EikeB hat gesagt.:


> Ähm nein... schau dir vielleicht nochmal die for-Schleife an:
> Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel – 2.6 Schleifen



Stimmt 

Dachte das wäre nur die Abbruchbedienung 

Danke euch vielmals


----------

